# IBS-D Cured! well maybe... Please Read!



## chazmonet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all, I am posting because I have discovered a treatment for IBS that has worked amazingly well for me. My hope is that someone else can ease their ibs suffering by using the same treatment. I am a 23 year old student and have been dealing with IBS for a while now, but it has only been seriously affecting me for the past year or two. I tried: diets, probiotics, hypnotherapy, immodium, and clonazepam (this is a tranquilizer). None of them seemed to work enough. Because my IBS has been mainly associated with stress, anxiety, and panic attacks I used clonazepam and immodium for a while together to get me through anxiety provoking situations (teaching, making presentations, social events), but the side effects were bad. Recently though I decided to see a psychiatrist who prescribed me Effexor. I take a high dose (450mg). Effexor is an SNRI used for people who get panic attacks or have generalized anxiety disorder. I’ve been on effexor for about 3 weeks and have had almost no urgency or diarrhea! I honestly feel like my old self again. I leave the house without even thinking about ibs! I now have a bowel movement about every 2 days, and for the first time in probably a year I went 2 whole days without a bowel movement! I know that everyone’s ibs is different, so effexor obviously won’t help everyone. But, if even one person’s ibs suffering can be helped at all than it is worth posting this. If you have ibs associated with anxiety/panic attacks maybe this will work for you too. Admittedly I probably should have waited for a while to see if it keeps working but I will update ppl on any changes.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, that's wonderful!No side effects? That's what keeps me from trying anti-ds.Hope it continues to help you.Feel well!


----------

